# 4x2x2 BLACK VIVARIUM FOR BEARDIES MAYBE BIGGER!



## benralph (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get one of these? 

Can be different sizes bigger or smaller also need a stand or maybe a double stack?

maybe interested in a kit as i need everything uv heat etc etc

Thanks Ben

PS based in torquay.


----------



## benralph (Mar 8, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

post in the classifieds section , possiblt loubylou (sp) is your best bet down there


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Loobylou is in Essex , Its quite a long trip from Torquay and i don't think she couriers. I would say her vivs are definitely worth the trip though. :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

lotus nut goes down there every now and then might be worth a try


----------



## benralph (Mar 8, 2009)

zemon said:


> lotus nut goes down there every now and then might be worth a try



couldnt do black!!

got one now from here Vivarium Viv-Exotic 48x24 inch Black Limited Special Edition Value Vivariums

£130 nextday fedex delivery! 48x24x21 in black


----------

